# Food For Thought Regarding Agility



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to preface this link by adding that I personally think any type of activity you can do with your dog WHICH THE DOG ENJOYS can be an awesome thing to enhance the bond between you and your dog, and can be a great outlet for the dog. A friend and I had a discussion just this week about possibly doing agility with our dogs. I had never really thought that much about agility being stressful for dogs until I read this abstract for a study done in Italy:


Elsevier


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG, I've seen the same behaviors in my dogs ... never ever did I think that I was creating a stressful situation for them ... it happens every time I feed them. :w00t:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Obedience and agility trials are perfect places to observe dog behavior....but the behavior must be evaluated within the context of the environment. just like people, dogs are often nervous and excited. these stress behaviors must be separated from negative stress. 
I am at a trial and my dog is sound asleep. hardly a rough day for him.


----------



## mbs (Apr 22, 2011)

My body gets stressed when I exercise as well or when I compete and try to pay attention. I'm sure it's the same for them. If they enjoy, I'm not sure that it's "bad" stress. I think I remember from training seminars that some amount of stress is required for learning to take place. You just don't want to shutdown.....


----------

